# Should we discuss the Hotlines in new threads?



## danasgoodstuff (Mar 2, 2022)

Are we looking to discuss in the contents in this thread, or should that be separate?


----------



## jis (Mar 2, 2022)

danasgoodstuff said:


> Are we looking to discuss in the contents in this thread, or should that be separate?


Lets put any discussion in a separate thread under the Advocacy Forum (as is this thread). This way people can just come to the Hotline thread for the Hotlines, and various discussions can happen in their own thread. Makes sense?


----------



## McLeansvilleAppFan (Mar 2, 2022)

That works for me and I sorta hated to mess up the clean thread or what was gong to be a clean thread of the posting from RPA, but I also wanted to make sure the plug for RPA membership was in place as well.


----------

